# KY Longboard down



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

With Ohio's weather being miserable for the last month I had a bad case of cabin fever . The lake forcast was bad again this weekend so I came down to Kentucky to hunt turkey and hang out this weekend . We got on a bird at first light gobbling on the limb . Once he flew down he messed around gobbling his head off . After about 15 minutes he broke and came in . He came thru a cow pasture and when he cleared a sticker bush I killed him at 8-10 yds .


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice job Sir !


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

congrats! Great way to start season!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job Jake !!! Nice bird & beats sitting inside complaining about the weather.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys . My buddy was up at bat this morning and struck out . Missed a nice longbeard at 25 yds . Weather hurt us bad the rest of the day . We split up for the evening hunt . We shall see what happens . Haven't heard nothing gobble this afternoon yet .


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice way to start the season off Jake. Gobblers beware in Ohio! I am heading down to our property in Woodsfield on Sunday, looks like rain for the opener?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks . Good luck ! 

I ended up calling another in Monday and my buddy redeemed himself . I'm taking my son out on Sunday . Hopefully he gets a chance . He's not going sat due to a scout camping trip .


----------

